

2 Game Programming books - Donanza
http://www.anothergames.com/book/book

======
DanAndersen
Thanks for posting this -- I'm wanting to get acquainted with C++ and gamedev
in general and am eager to use this resource. As someone who hasn't used
Visual Studio in a long while I hope this will also remind me how to get
things done in it.

~~~
Donanza
Thank you for commenting. The books have been under development for a long
time and updated too. They were also used to teach C++ and Allegro 5 in a
Spanish classroom. Hope they greatly help you.

